# First senior moment



## rj2 (Oct 19, 2004)

Share your forgetfulness here, if you can remember.

I didn't hear my name during the podium call ups few years ago at the Cool MTB race. Just as I was getting up to leave, I heard my name. I forgot I aged up to another bracket. I almost missed another podium pint glass.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's one of mine-true story. I spent about 10-15mins one day running around in a near-panic, shouting "Where are my keys? WHERE ARE MY EFFING KEYS!?"









Yep. That's where they were the whole time. :cryin:

Scott


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Taking a break, laid my bike down placed my gloves (stupidly) on top of my drive train picked the bike back up forgot the gloves.....oops! they got stock in my Front Derailleur, was a pain to get them out and bent my FD.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

It was....aaaa.....lets see now...aaaaa....dang it! I knew it a minute ago!!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I discovered how to increase my iPhone font and was soooooo stoked.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Yea hi tech ain't it wonderful!


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 10, 2004)

Probably not my first. I had two pairs of the same shoe. Showed up at the ride with two left feet. They clipped in. Had a great ride.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Teaching myself to wear contact lenses in my 50s so the dammed no line bifocals would not wreck what little balance I had left.


----------



## borasam (Dec 12, 2006)

SIDI SPD shoes are not for dancing!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

My favorite one is the "forgetting what you when into the room for" trick. I've been getting ready to ride or just leave the house in general, and keep going back into the master bath for "something"??? 
After the second or third time, oh yeah my helmet, gloves etc. 
I'm surprised how often I have to go back in for my glasses... You'd think it would be real easy to remember I can't see without them.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

Shoes seem to be a common theme - for me it's showing up for a road ride with mtn bike shoes, and vice versa. Problem eliminated when I ride from home!


----------



## lkfoster (Apr 2, 2004)

I've been forgetting what tools that I crawled out from under a car for since my 30s. Now my latest trick is to get kitted out and halfway up a decent climb, one I'd prefer not to do again, when I notice that I left my Camelbak back in the car. This usually happens on hot afternoons when there won't be anybody else riding to find my crumpled up old torso.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

I constantly have a dead battery in my GPS because I can't remember to turn it off at the end of my ride.


----------



## CrashCanipe (Jan 12, 2004)

I still have two years to go before I'm officially 50+ but the memory thing is already hitting. 
- Discovering I left my water bottle in the car 20 minutes into my ride
- Forgetting to tighten back up the presta valve after pumping up my tires and then getting a slow leak on my ride
- Forgetting to use my inhaler before my ride to avoid exercise induced asthma
- Winter will be here soon so I'm sure I will be showing up for rides without charging my lights

You get the idea. At least I can still see my GPS when I'm riding so I have that going for me, which is nice.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

aveski2000 said:


> Probably not my first. I had two pairs of the same shoe. Showed up at the ride with two left feet. They clipped in. Had a great ride.


Hmmmm...


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I often load up my bike and gear well before first light, the trail head is only a 20 minute drive. 
But It's a real drag when you get to the trail head and get the exact parking spot that will have your truck In full shade when you get back from your ride. But you can't go ride just yet, you got to go back to the house, 

Your Pearl Izumi's are on top of the dryer by the garage door,,
Your In your sleep shorts,,,


And I can't count the times I had to ride Sockless,,


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I live halfway up a big hill.

Many is the time I have set out on a long ride and realised at the bottom that I have left something important behind (eg rain jacket). It's a case of too bad, so sad, and I just keep going.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

fc said:


> I discovered how to increase my iPhone font and was soooooo stoked.


That is SO true. BUT, now after Lasik surgery 2 weeks ago, I have "younger" eyes than the rest of me.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

CEB said:


> That is SO true. BUT, now after Lasik surgery 2 weeks ago, I have "younger" eyes than the rest of me.


I kinda like being far sighted. All I have to do is remove my glasses and all women are in their 20s.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Ericmopar said:


> I kinda like being far sighted. All I have to do is remove my glasses and all women are in their 20s.


VERY FUNNY!

I definitely SEE more and better .....which could be just as scary as good.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

CEB said:


> VERY FUNNY!
> 
> I definitely SEE more and better .....which could be just as scary as good.


The first time I said that, I was seeing this gal I used to ride with. She suddenly started crying in her truck one day while we were headed out to a ride. 
I was like WTF? Did I do something? Did I say somthing?
I asked her what was wrong and she started going off, about having her first lines on her face when she looked in the mirror that morning. 
I took my glasses off and said "There, all better" She was like "What do you mean, all better?" 
I explained that with my glasses off, she was 20 all over again. 
She started crying again and saying "That's... Not... Funny!" 
I was stunned and thinking "now what do I do..."


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

Left my gloves and water bottle on the bumper of the car and drove off.....Doh!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ericmopar said:


> The first time I said that, I was seeing this gal I used to ride with. She suddenly started crying in her truck one day while we were headed out to a ride.
> I was like WTF? Did I do something? Did I say somthing?
> I asked her what was wrong and she started going off, about having her first lines on her face when she looked in the mirror that morning.
> I took my glasses off and said "There, all better" She was like "What do you mean, all better?"
> ...


Is she is now your EX?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

jcd46 said:


> Is she is now your EX?


Yes she's and ex. She is one of those you miss and hate at the same time. 
I miss the really good times we had together outdoors, but other things I get really uptight about, especially when I see her face to face. 
If she was single, I could be "friends with benefits" but I couldn't let myself get too attached again.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Ericmopar said:


> The first time I said that, I was seeing this gal I used to ride with. She suddenly started crying in her truck one day while we were headed out to a ride.
> I was like WTF? Did I do something? Did I say somthing?
> I asked her what was wrong and she started going off, about having her first lines on her face when she looked in the mirror that morning.
> I took my glasses off and said "There, all better" She was like "What do you mean, all better?"
> ...


A woman I used to work with was always nagging her husband to get glasses. He was too macho.

Eventually, as skilful women do, she wore him down.

His first words when he came home with his glasses on?

"Jeez Karen, you're all wrinkly!"

The marriage lasted another 6 months and he was off with a younger woman. 

She found a much older richer man. I suspect she hides his glasses...


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

Velobike said:


> A woman I used to work with was always nagging her husband to get glasses. He was too macho.
> 
> Eventually, as skilful women do, she wore him down.
> 
> ...


LOL! The stories in this forum are sooooooo good.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Forgot to tighten the nuts on my Swagman bike rack.


----------



## mgreene888 (Oct 21, 2013)

I've got two good ones:

When I was living in NYC in the late 80's, I finally got to the place where I couldn't read street signs early enough to make the turns so I broke down and went in for glasses. So, the big day comes - I get my new specs and I'm driving down 12th ave on the way to the Brooklyn bridge....

I happen to glance over to the right and spontaneously exclaim: " SO THAT'S WHERE THE STATUE OF LIBERTY IS!!!???!!"  

#2 - This is where I tie in the geezer angle - I saw a thread on another forum called "what have you learned this year". 

Well, I learned that at my advanced age, it is possible to bonk in 5 miles! (just turned 60) How did I accomplish it? Well first, I am on a low carb diet. W/o thinking about it, I decided to take a quick 5 miler one morning, earlier this summer. I wasnt concerned about hydration or food because it was "just a few miles". I ended up bonking on the way back - less than 1/2 mile from my house - yes the full "brink of death" experience. 

Later when I tried to figure out what had gone wrong, I realized that my "quick ride" was taken more than 4 hours after my last meal - and that the previous 5 meals were so low carb that I was likely in ketosis - i.e., burning fat for energy with very little or no glycogen on store. The day was 87 degrees and 75% humidity - something i normally can tolerate but my route that day was about half climbing. I went into blood sugar burning mode but there wasnt anything there - BONK! Not pleasant - but a little forethought would have saved me the experience.:madman:

Mike


----------



## Bullrun (May 18, 2014)

Using my ceiling fan remote control to try to change TV channel.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

As I get older, the need to have a night walk to the WC has increased. I have woken up with a start, on hearing flushing water instead of the light going out.

Eric


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Hearing anything can be a chore. I won't wear my $4k plus hearing aids on the trail so I often miss things that are said. No, I'm not so bad that it is a danger, just a nuisance. 

"What was that?" is my real senior moment.

I can blame the hearing loss on 20 years in tanks in the Nat. Guard (the main gun is LOUD), too much playing in the band, surfing in cold weather but the truth is, I really need to blame it on being old.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Looking all over the house for my phone to check my schedule for a dental appointment while talking to the dental clinic on my phone. The kind lady said it made her day.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

I was attaching my road bike to a trunk mounted rack when I got a phone call. I had just set it on the cradles & hadn't strapped it yet. After the call I just climbed in the car & drove off. I merged onto an interstate & looked up in the rear view to see the bike doing an end-over-end behind me. Destroyed the handlebar, the saddle, & one wheel.


----------

